# 1989 Sentra Lifetime Seatbelt Warranty



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

Links to pics of my new driver's side seatbelt buckle locking mechanism installed by Nissan dealer. Free parts and labor. 

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixACD1v4AoNg_NInU73HWNPuokBeA


----------

